# Multiplex Wood



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have seen many of the Slingshots built using Multiplex wood where do you get it and is it a higher grade of ply do they carry it at HomeDepot / Lowes . Also what is the best thickness 3/4 or 1/2 inch to use does it come in colors or do the colors come out when sanding it .. Thanks Scrambler84


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

yes they have it at lowes and home depot. its called plywood. its available in the sizes you mentioned. theres two grades available here in california, ACX and CDX. ACX is more money. dont know bout your building codes. colors is whatever you want to stain it. plywood is a good starting point to making slingshots.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

There's a big difference between the Baltic Birch plywood that we usually refer to as multiplex and the ACX/CDX that Home Depot and Lowe's sell. These are construction grade plywoods and have lots of voids throughout them. If you go to Home Depot or Lowe's, buy the Baltic Birch that they sell. It will give you much better results. I usually get mine at a local hardwood shop in 60" squares. Buy 3/4" or 19mm to start with. I use 1/2" when I am going to laminate other woods to it.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

The plywood that has colors is available under the names SpectraPly and Dymalux. It is very expensive and hard to find. If you want to try it, Flippinout was selling slingshot-sized blanks of several colors. You might just check the classifieds and see if he has any more left. He is not only talented, but a great guy to deal with.


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

Here you can find some info/specs about plywood (download pdf "Handbook of finnish plywood")


----------

